# any NDT people on here ?



## wales (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi all, My name is Richard, I currently live in sunny Wigan. I am a commercial diver at present, it's proven difficult to get work in Canada as a diver. I am NDT trained (non destructive testing) and about to undertake three more ndt courses for the 'dry' industry, namely U/T MPI & DYE-PEN to get me started.

My question is does anybody out there have any connection with this industry etc etc....

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## dalesmith92 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey,

Just found your post on here. My boss is looking for people in NZ.

Have you found work or still looking?

Thanks


----------

